
Ex-Convicted Hacker GhostExodus: Severity of My Crime Wasn’t Based on What I Did - likhuta
https://forklog.media/ex-convicted-hacker-ghostexodus-severity-of-my-crime-wasnt-based-on-what-i-did-but-what-i-could-have-done/
======
eddieoz
> "McGraw installed a program to the machines that enabled him to remotely
> access the computers, including the clinic’s heating, ventilation, and air
> conditioning (HVAC) computer and the nurse’s station computer. Additionally,
> McGraw installed a botnet to some of the computers to subsequently use it to
> initiate denial of service attacks (DDoS) on the websites of rival hacker
> groups, on July 4, or as he called it, the “Devil’s Night.”"

That's what he did. But how should 'the justice' define the sentence?

